

Silk Road mastermind Ross Ulbricht sentenced to life in prison - ScottWRobinson
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/silk-road-matermind-ross-ulbricht-sentenced-to-life-in-prison/

======
skorecky
What a waste of tax payer money to send this man to life in prison. I really
wish there were programs to reestablish Ross into doing something better with
the rest of his life. Not letting it rot away in prison. These blanket laws
are not suitable for situations like this. He wasn't running a drug cartel and
killing tons of people. It was a website that sold illegal drugs but it did so
in a much safer way.

